# my deago all grown up and has a new owner (pics)



## lucky lodge (Aug 9, 2013)

and the last photos is of when he was a baby


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 9, 2013)

What a gorgeous boy. His new owner is very lucky.


----------



##  (Aug 9, 2013)

He grew up just beautifully!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## chandab (Aug 9, 2013)

What a handsome boy and a lucky new owner.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 10, 2013)

He was soooo tiny and he's all grown up now into his full boy beauty! Very lucky owner, Congrats all the way around!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh how beautiful! I bet the owners are going to be happy with him!


----------

